

Bitcoin Reaching 150 USD. What now? - machilin
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/chart.png?width=940&m=mtgoxUSD&SubmitButton=Draw&r=60&i=&c=0&s=&e=&Prev=&Next=&t=S&b=&a1=&m1=10&a2=&m2=25&x=0&i1=&i2=&i3=&i4=&v=1&cv=0&ps=0&l=0&p=0&

======
machilin
Growth has been insane, with the price rising nearly 2 times in he last 10
days. Better hop onto the bitcoin bandwagon before it's too late?

~~~
to3m
Definitely. Cheap at twice the price. Don't get left behind by the new
paradigm.

------
johng
Litecoin is a great addition to cryptocurrency as well, so look at both.
Litecoin is the silver to Bitcoins gold.

~~~
machilin
I'm thinking of investing in litecoin too. Are you?

------
al1x
bitcoin alternatives -- <https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=134179.0>

------
streptomycin
It will continue increasing, unless it doesn't.

